# Lab/bulldog mix, or BoerBoel (African Mastiff)?



## Stitch

So her are some pics of Chewie when he was 3 months old. One is with my daughter, and the other is my leg. Just to give you guys some prospective, I'm '6-1". I've been looking up images of BoerBoels and I think Chewie might be one. He was adopted, so I know there tends to be an air of mystery around pups that are adopted. In any event, here's Chewie.



















Chewie is now 4 months old, so I'll post some more recent pics soon!


----------



## Renoman

If he's Boerboel he's a small one. The puppies I've seen at the same age were larger than Chewy. He's got the coloring and the mask though. You'll know for sure when he's full grown and 120 lbs. minimum  Of course, that could be any of the mastiff types. 

Maybe the more recent pics will be more helpful.

Where did you get him?

ETA: The size/shape of his head makes me want to say I see boxer in him. His coloring would match with that as well. We need updated pictures.


----------



## Stitch

New pics are on their way!!! In the mean time, I would say that Chewie has almost doubled in size (not quite, but very close) since we got him at 3 months old. He's now about 3/4 the way up my knee at his shoulder. And I'm guessing he weights close to 35 to 40 lbs now at only 4 months old!!!


----------



## Renoman

Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## MuffinsMom

I'd say he has the body and tail of a Boerboel but not the face. He is also smaller than Boerboel puppies, at least the ones that I have seen.


----------



## Stitch

Kay, as promised here are a couple more pics of my 4 month old pup Chewie, with my daughter in his first snow!!! What a blast!!!


----------



## Lorina

What a pair of sweet faces! It's as if they're saying, "Hurry up and take the picture. It's COOLLLDDD!"


----------



## Inga

Chewie is a gorgeous dog. I love the smoochie little face. He resembles a Boerboel but doesn't look exactly like any that I have seen. He sure is a cutie. Did you say you got him from a shelter? His tail sure is cropped short.


----------



## CrazyDog

He looks like he could have boxer/lab. He may have a little mastiff in him. It's hard to tell what breeds when they are puppies. It will be interesting to see what he looks like when he is older.

As for the boerboel in him......I've only seen a hand full of boerboels before. One of which was in a beginner training class with my dog when she was a pup. I'm not an expert on Boerboels but they are not a very common breed. So it would be very uncommon to find one in rescue or shelter unless you went to a boerboel rescue. With that said I doubt that he's a boerboel or boerboel mix. He is too small, does not have the heavy bone structure and doesn't have the right head. He does have the coloring and the tail though. 

At any rate he is adorable!  Hope to see more pics as he grows!


----------



## Jen D

With the one shot with him standing there with you the chest and coloring I would think Bull mastiff mix. He is very cute but your daughter has him beat!


----------



## Renoman

I have to agree he is 100% cute. I'm going to go with Chewy being a mix of something as opposed to being Boerboel. He's too small. Every Boerboel pup I've seen (and I'm no expert by any means) has been bigger and leggier. 

The guess of Boxer/something is probably more accurate. Although we could all be wrong.  

Does it really matter though? Do you/will you love him no matter what his heritage? 

Your daughter is adorable by the way and she and Chewy make a lovely pair.


----------



## Mdawn

Jen D said:


> With the one shot with him standing there with you the chest and coloring I would think Bull mastiff mix. He is very cute but your daughter has him beat!


I'm going to agree with Jen here. I think that he _could_ have a little Mastiff. Time will tell if he turns out to be enormous! LOL!!

I'm going to look through some of my pictures of Uallis to see if I can find out what size he was at 4 months so we can compare. Oh yeah...Uallis is an English Mastiff 

EDIT: I found something better than pictures.... Actually, I found the piece of paper that I write Uallis's weight on when he gets weighed every month and it says that at 4 months he was 56.8 lbs and 22 inches tall. How does that compare to your dog?


----------



## Stitch

Thanks so much guys!!! Actually, his papers say he's a black lab/english bulldog mix. I just thought it would have been cool to have accidentally gotten a rare breed (like a boerboel) who was mistaken for a mix breed. Plus chewy weights roughly 35 or 40 lbs, and he's only at for months. We adopted him from Petland through their Adopt A Puppy program, and they predicted that he'll be around 70 to 80 lbs as an adult. Chewie's offical breed is called a "Bullador", here's a link to an info site I found:

http://www.jimtownkennels.com/Bulladors/bulladors.htm

Thanks again guys, and I'll post more soon!!!


----------



## the-tenth

I don't know either, but I can tell you I know a dog that she bears a strong resemblance to.....and her name is Sandy. Here is a pic of her at 4 months.








And here is a pic of her last week at 7 months...








She's as tall as our 4 year old Golden, and probably between 70 and 80 pounds.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

No your dog does not look like a Boerboel. He doesn't look like what I'd suppose a Lab/Bulldog would look like either. 

Anyway he is looking too small to be a Boerboel, some people will try to put a breed on a dog by one attribute color, paws, ears, eyes, ect. It just doesn't work that way. He doesn't have the size/physical features of a Boerboel.

This was my Boerboel at 2 months









and 3 months









Your dog could be a mix of a few breeds, hard to tell. When he was younger he looked like a Pit mix or even a short haired Akita mix. In that pic where he is older and standing he looks a lot like a Boxer mix. I have seen several Boxer mix with that color, size, ears and chest. The most recent was a Boxer/APBT but that dog was full grown but had the same physical body type as your dog and others I've seen, its also a popular cross (commonly called a Bull Boxer so it could be likely). He does also look like a Bullmastiff as someone else mentioned, but a lot of the Boxer mix and Boxer/APBT crosses I have seen look kind of like mini Bullmastiffs. So who knows. 

You can go here to see pics of Boxer mixes, usually crossed with Pit or American Bulldog. 

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/bullboxer.htm


----------



## Stitch

Spicy1_VV, you could be right. Actually I was searchin' DogBreedInfo for a few months before we got Chewie just tryin' to figure out what kind of dog to get. And I LOVED the bullboxer, but I think Chewie has more of a snout on him. BTW your boerboel pup is cute as hell, and one that I wouldn't want to mess with lol. I might get some DNA blood work done if it isn't too expensive. But we'll love Chewie regardless of what he is!!!


----------

